# Map of Lawrence Welk Resort



## trishpmc (Feb 26, 2006)

My family will be staying at Lawrence Welk Resort Villas during the first week of July.  We will be in the Harmony Hill section in an upstairs end unit.  Is there a website where we can see a map of the resort?  We have never been to the resort before, and we are curious about where our unit is located at the resort and what amenities are nearby.  Thanks for your help.
Trish


----------



## Amy (Feb 26, 2006)

Is this an exchange or rental?  I'm curious because we're heading there in a few weeks via an II exchange and I didn't think one is pre-assigned a unit in advance via an exchange.  I called the resort this afternoon and placed a location request; the agent never said anything to suggest exchangers were pre-assigned particular units.


----------



## trishpmc (Feb 27, 2006)

This is a rental. 
Trish


----------



## Amy (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification.  I have reviewed the Welk Resort website and couldn't find a map.  If no one can provide you with a map in response to this post I'll try to remember to bring home a hardcopy of the resort map -- assuming they give those out to guests -- and try to scan it for you.  Though if the map is oversized I may not be able to scan it.  We're heading there on March 11.


----------



## Dori (Feb 27, 2006)

We are exchanging into LW at the end of April.  Please let us know how your trip went, and post a review.  Have a great time!

Dori


----------



## bmann (Feb 27, 2006)

*Welk Map*

I would be happy to send a map of LWR to anyone that sends me an email. 

I tried to upload it but it was too large. lol


----------



## swift (Feb 27, 2006)

You can also call the resort direct. They were very nice and mailed me a map when I called to put in my requests.

http://www.welksandiego.com/


----------



## gary01 (Feb 27, 2006)

[_Edited to delete link to an ad, which had no apparent link to a map for LWR_. Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------

